# Sunset Eyes-Coral and purple



## HotPinkHeels (Mar 9, 2008)

It has been sooooo long since I posted a tute but this weekend I have made a few, and I thought this one was the most fun. I hope you enjoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I used:
*Clinique Touch Tint in Nude Sparkle
*Mac D'Bohemia
*Mac Pink Opal pigment
*Mac Pro Rose
*Mac Coppering
*Mac Hepcat
*Mac Sketch
*Shu ME Purple e/l
*Diorshow
*Clinique Superfine liner for brows

Start by applying the Clinique Touch Tint all over the lid and brow area. This will act as a base to your shadows and not only will it keep them on longer, it intensifies the colour and prevents creasing.






Then apply your D'Bohemia (or any shimmery coral eyeshadow) to the inner part of your lid and extend about 3/4 of the way across. Don't worry too much about blending at this stage-we will get to that later!






This is what it should look like...





Then apply Pro Rose to the outer corner of the eye and smudge into the coral side.





The colours should merge and become one





Now we dip our brushes into the Pink Opal pigment, tap off the excess and apply to our brows. Blend the highlight down into the coral and pink to create a seamless blend.





Apply the same colour to the inner corner of the eye to creatse a little light, and top the look from being to 'shadowy'





Next we apply Coppering to the crease, taking the colour above the natural crease line-but keep the edges soft










Using a fine tipped brush apply Hepcat to the bottom lashline from the outter corner to where you applied your Pink Pearl pigment





Using a fluffy brush blend some more hepcat on the outer corner of the eye and slightly into the crease










Take your eyeliner and drasw a line of medium thickness on the top lashline, and smuge a small amount onto the lower lashline










To soften the line smudge a small amount of Sketch into your liner





Add mascara and fill in brows-then you're done!















I added:
*Maybelline Whipped Strawberries mousse blush
*Mac Pearl Blossom Beauty Powder
*Mac Miss Ross lipstick


----------



## blazeno.8 (Mar 9, 2008)

That is so beautiful!  Now I really want pro rose!


----------



## itsJADEbiitch (Mar 9, 2008)

i cant see anything!! awww i wanna seeee  lol


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Mar 9, 2008)

Sorry guys-I *think* I've fixed the problem. Please let me know


----------



## Bianca (Mar 9, 2008)

I love it! Pleaseeee post the other tut's as well


----------



## MACATTAK (Mar 9, 2008)

Gorgeous & great tutorial


----------



## kimmy (Mar 9, 2008)

awesome tutorial!


----------



## macface (Mar 9, 2008)

so pretty


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 9, 2008)

such a beautiful look


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Mar 9, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 9, 2008)

mmmm...


----------



## itsJADEbiitch (Mar 10, 2008)

ok.now i see.. very pretty!!


----------



## faithhopelove24 (Mar 10, 2008)

fabulous color combo!!!


----------



## Perple1 (Mar 11, 2008)

Love this color combo! Sooo very pretty! Can't wait to see more from you!
Would Sunsplosion be a good dupe for D'bohemia? I wanna recreate this look!!!


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Mar 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Perple1* 

 
_Love this color combo! Sooo very pretty! Can't wait to see more from you!
Would Sunsplosion be a good dupe for D'bohemia? I wanna recreate this look!!!_

 
It would be ok, but as the VPs tend to be more pigmented than Lustres you would probably need to use a light hand or else it would end up being too close in colour/pigment depth to rule. Paradisco might be a better dupe? 

I'd love to see some pics if you try it out!!


----------



## user79 (Mar 14, 2008)

*goes to look for D'Bohemia in the CB*


This is just sooo pretty, I loooove the colour combinations you've used on the eyes.


----------



## slowdear (Mar 14, 2008)

I love the colors, so pretty.


----------



## Jot (Mar 14, 2008)

great look and fab tut x


----------



## Ciara (Mar 15, 2008)

i love the color combo on your eyes!!!!


----------



## applefrite (Mar 15, 2008)

Very luminous makeup !


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks guys!


----------



## eenerkwak (Mar 19, 2008)

pretty!!! :]]]
i think that color on your eyes would look good as a blush on you


----------



## kattybadatty (Mar 25, 2008)

very pretty! love your lashes!


----------



## Hilly (Mar 25, 2008)

you look gorgeous. Great tut!


----------



## darkishstar (Mar 26, 2008)

Gorgeous and glowing! So beautiful..


----------



## Divinity (Mar 27, 2008)

So pretty!  Wonderful tutorial


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Apr 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eenerkwak* 

 
_pretty!!! :]]]
i think that color on your eyes would look good as a blush on you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The peachy colour? I should try that!


----------



## breathless (Apr 26, 2008)

thanks for the tut!


----------



## xminifee (May 2, 2008)

i love it


----------



## tanechka28 (May 6, 2008)

That looks absolutely gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## cuiran (May 28, 2008)

This is so soft and pretty!


----------



## ItaliNicki (May 28, 2008)

beautiful! Thank you~


----------



## iluffyew769769 (May 28, 2008)

I'm so glad you did this! I really have to get coral now!


----------



## nico (Sep 6, 2008)

Amazing look!


----------



## mwala (Sep 6, 2008)

gorgeous

you remind me of leighton meester from gossip girl


----------



## jennyfee (Sep 6, 2008)

very very very pretty!!


----------



## AngelBunny (Oct 14, 2008)

Beautiful!  And I would kill for your lashes!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Oct 16, 2008)

This is so easy to do and looks fab! Will def try out! thanks!!! Plus, its work friendly, yes!


----------



## TIERAsta (Oct 16, 2008)

So bright I love it! And I'm SO jealous of your eyelashes, they're gorgeous!


----------



## SQUALID (Oct 18, 2008)

Oooh god, look at those lashes!


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 18, 2008)

pretty eyes!


----------



## KayLuvsMAC (Oct 30, 2008)

Very pretty...I <3 coral colors!


----------



## AliVix1 (Dec 7, 2008)

love it! coral is my fav color!


----------

